# Scott Rao - Coffee Roasters Companion ( new book )



## Mrboots2u

New book from Mr Rao , first on roasting I believe .

Might be of interest to some of you

http://www.scottrao.com/Coffee-Roasters-Companion.pdf

http://www.scottrao.com


----------



## ShortShots

I'm impressed, it looks pretty comprehensive


----------



## froggystyle

Jeesus, $17 to ship to uk off the website!


----------



## DavidBondy

Thank you Boots .. I shall buy a copy as soon as it is affordable in the UK - that is to say, in stock at a UK supplier! I bought my other Scott Rao books from someone in the UK. It may have been Has Bean or Coffee Hit or even Amazon! I am not shelling out $17 for shipping!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavidBondy said:


> Thank you Boots .. I shall buy a copy as soon as it is affordable in the UK - that is to say, in stock at a UK supplier! I bought my other Scott Rao books from someone in the UK. It may have been Has Bean or Coffee Hit or even Amazon! I am not shelling out $17 for shipping!


Hasbean stock the other two , I would presume they will get this one too


----------



## froggystyle

DavidBondy said:


> Thank you Boots .. I shall buy a copy as soon as it is affordable in the UK - that is to say, in stock at a UK supplier! I bought my other Scott Rao books from someone in the UK. It may have been Has Bean or Coffee Hit or even Amazon! I am not shelling out $17 for shipping!


2nd that, fancy it but not at that price, let me know if you spot it on a uk website David.


----------



## hullcity

There's a thread on this over at HB: http://www.home-barista.com/home-roasting/new-book-coffee-roasters-companion-by-scott-rao-t31636.html


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yeah none of them have read it either ...


----------



## ShortShots

James Hoffman hasdone a book review:

http://www.jimseven.com/2014/08/13/book-review-coffee-roasters-companion/


----------



## froggystyle

Just need a uk seller now!


----------



## froggystyle

Ta dah!

http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/the-coffee-roasters-companion/

Pointed out to me by a tweeter!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Scot Rao's book is pricey at £34.00 for around 90 pages in length.


----------



## froggystyle

Digital version could bring the price down, if they release it.


----------



## DavidBondy

I don't think that he has plans to make an electronic version available. He hasn't for his previous two books and he has not made a printed version available of the Kindle book.

I have ordered a copy from James Coffee but via Amazon (same price!). I await its delivery! I am a keen home roaster and I like Scott's work so I am looking forward to reading this.

DB


----------



## froggystyle

Look forward to your thoughts David, before i make the plunge!


----------



## sjenner

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah none of them have read it either ...


That reminds me of the Peter Cook line: To person...

"Haven't see you in a while, what are you doing these days?"

"I'm writing a book..."

"That's odd.... Neither am I!"


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Ah, Peter Cook - so multi-talented but much of it squandered, sadly.


----------



## oop north

I look forward to reading some views on this - I need all the help I can get!

Have looked at my favourite book sourcing site http://www.bookfinder.com/search/?ac=sl&st=sl&ref=bf_s2_a1_t1_1&qi=97qRkwMLDLzEIF7ikj2TSt4kktg_1408450104_1:3949:13926&bq=author%3Dscott%2520rao%26title%3Dcoffee%2520roaster%2527s%2520companionand see that it is available via Amazon.co.uk or .com - slightly cheaper via the former but lands at £36.80 delivered


----------



## DavidBondy

My copy arrived this morning. Ordered from Amazon but fulfilled by James Coffee - excellent service since I only ordered yesterday.

Prima facie, I think it will be interesting but not a lot specifically for a home roaster such as myself. I have only skimmed through and there is lots of good stuff but I am not able to change the speed of rotation of my drum (I have a GeneCafe) and certainly not of the exhaust fan because I haven't got one! This is not sold as a book for the home roaster so the fault is mine not Scott's!

I will try to make a fuller report once I have read it properly.

David


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Toying with the idea of getting a copy, David - look forward to your review and hearing what value it offers for the home roaster. From your comment above, not sure it's going to be that much which is a shame.


----------



## jeebsy

Prufrock have just tweeted they have this in the shop now in case any Londoners fancy a leaf through

( although please remember prufrock is a coffee shop and not a library)


----------



## froggystyle

Have you managed to have a better look at it David?


----------



## DavidBondy

Not really. Job for the BH weekend when I'll have some time.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

It's a good book, loads of technical stuff and it's aimed at pro drum roasters. It's also not something that you can just pick up and read in a couple of hours, its more like a text book (that's a good thing imo).


----------



## froggystyle

Not worth it for the home roaster then?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

froggystyle said:


> Not worth it for the home roaster then?


Hmmmm... probably not, no.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Well, that's £34.00 saved


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah im still tempted if it covers the science of roasting...


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Wait till a 2nd hand copy becomes available.


----------



## Milanski

smokeybarn said:


> Wait till a 2nd hand copy becomes available.


Let us know when you're done with yours then eh?


----------



## DavidBondy

Having had some time to go through this book from cover to cover, I would say that it is interesting but not of significant value to the home roaster. It seems to be partly a sales pitch for his other books and for a refractometer! It is all about commercial roasters and I am not sure that even an owner of the big Gene would find it particularly useful. If you can't adjust everything from the speed of rotation of the drum to the speed of the exhaust fans then you probably won't benefit a huge amount from this book. Before anyone asks, I am not planning to sell it - it will join my growing coffee library!

I personally felt that I learnt a huge amount more from L'Assaggio 15! That gave me a lot more background into the bean, its structure and what happens when you roast it!

So, that's my two penn'orth and I am quite happy to be contradicted!

David


----------



## Mrboots2u

Seems to be the opinion of some people who have read it in " other sites " that it is geared towards commercial roasting machines and things you can do and manipulate with them as opposed to genes etc ....so your not on your own there mr b

Makes sense to some degree as that is what he roasts on and the audience in general it is pitched to.


----------



## DavidBondy

Mrboots2u said:


> Seems to be the opinion of some people who have read it in " other sites " that it is geared towards commercial roasting machines and things you can do and manipulate with them as opposed to genes etc ....so your not on your own there mr b
> 
> Makes sense to some degree as that is what he roasts on and the audience in general it is pitched to.


Absolutely right. He makes no pretence of this in any of his books!


----------



## StevePeel

Anyone going to the seminar at Prufrock on Saturday night?


----------



## Glenn

Yes, sure am. Will you be there?

Will be getting my book signed.

Still places available too I think


----------



## StevePeel

Yes mate, finish commuting to London on Friday, spend Saturday night travelling to London...


----------



## DavidBondy

Just signed up. See those attending there!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DavidBondy said:


> I personally felt that I learnt a huge amount more from L'Assaggio 15! That gave me a lot more background into the bean, its structure and what happens when you roast it! David


David, what is 'L'Assaggio 15'?


----------



## DavidBondy

It is a downloadable book (part of a series) called "Espresso Italiano Roasting" from IIAC (Istituto Internazionale Assaggiatori Caffe).

Go to http://www.assaggiatoricaffe.org

When I bought it I think I paid €25 for the download.

The other books are "Espresso Coffee Tasting" and "Espresso Italiano Specialist"

Hope this helps!

David


----------



## AndyS

Opinions seem to vary about the applicability of the ideas in this book for home roasters. Here's another point of view as expressed on the Australian forum:

"For me this book was a revelation....I am getting so much more flavour out of my roasts now. The book was my best investment for home roasting to date."


----------



## DavidBondy

Interesting. I read that review. There are many others on various boards. Very mixed.

I suppose a lot depends on what your starting point is! That reviewer is roasting in a popcorn maker whereas I'm on my fifth or sixth roaster!

I think that the book is of interest but for almost forty quid, I'm not sure that it is essential reading.

Rao's book on espresso extraction however, I did find to be essential reading and is the sole reason that I bought a refractometer.


----------



## DavidBondy

Having been to Scott's talk last night at Prufrock (along with Glenn!), I am more than ever convinced that, interesting though this book is to the home roaster, it is aimed at the professional roasting fraternity - there were people there with 120kg roasters!

There was lots of discussion about initial charge temperature, where the bean probe ought to sited in the drum, double drum vs. single drum with heat shield, venting baffles, paddle shapes etc. etc. All extremely interesting but not of enormous value to me as a home roaster as I cannot change much on my GeneCafe apart from time and temperature plus the length of my exhaust hose.

I am sure that Glenn will have his own comments about the evening which was very well attended (about 70 or so at a guess). I had a nice chat with Scott before his talk and I have to say that he was very friendly indeed and very interesting to talk to!


----------



## Milanski

DavidBondy said:


> '...very eel attended...'












...apologies, I'm in a bit of a juvenile mood today.


----------



## AndyS

DavidBondy said:


> There was lots of discussion about initial charge temperature, where the bean probe ought to sited in the drum, double drum vs. single drum with heat shield, venting baffles, paddle shapes etc. etc. All extremely interesting but not of enormous value to me as a home roaster as I cannot change much on my GeneCafe apart from time and temperature plus the length of my exhaust hose.


As people's understanding of the process improves, the degree of control offered by even entry-level equipment improves.

You can see this in the evolution of home espresso machines. It used to be you were stuck with widely varying brew water temperatures and zero options for brew pressure profile. Now it is common for home baristas to have PID temperature control, preinfusion, adjustable overpressure valves, etc.

Scott has provided a framework for roasting that both amateurs and professionals want to test for themselves. Manufacturers of home roasting equipment will gradually improve their gear to make this possible.


----------



## Glenn

Last night's coffee roasting seminar led by Scott Rao was a real enlightening event for me.

There were 70+ people in the room who all had one goal in mind - to improve their roasting technique - which benefits all of us!

Scott delivered an interactive talk lasting 3 hours.

His new book The Coffee Roasters Companion - available from this link - contains all of the content delivered in the seminar

What is not included is the dynamic Q&A, where some great questions were raised by technically focussed roasters, and some detailed answers were provided too, with references to machines and manufactures thrown in for context.

The book covers techniques that apply primarily to roasters who can exercise control throughout all aspects of the roasting process (from climate control, to ventilation, heat control, storage, and probe modifications), yet equally will help home roasters improve their consistency (although they will not be able to control all the variables referred to in the book).

The entire contents of the presentation were easy to digest and Scott is able to distill very technical concepts into everyday language, and his years of experience allowed him to answer all questions with ease.

I would recommend the book to any roaster - but with the caveat that not all content will be relevant to a home setup.

The overriding message from last night was - be consistent with your approach, and master every detail.

This is no different to the coffee making process.


----------



## perfectdailygrind

Hi there! I'm new.

Here's what I learnt from the Prufrock Roasting Masterclass by Scott (discussing his book)

http://perfectdailygrind.com/2014/09/16/scott-rao-roasting-masterclass-how-to-roast-specialty-coffee-what-we-learnt-about-specialty-coffee/


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## Glenn

perfectdailygrind said:


> Hi there! I'm new.


Great to see you online


----------

